# Senza futuro



## Piperita (3 Dicembre 2016)

Pensavo fosse solo mio figlio senza aspettative e progetti per il futuro, in realtà vedo che è l'intera generazione.
Non so se è tipico delle zone del sud o se è una situazione dilagante ma mi rendo conto che i ragazzi di oggi vivono senza vivere.
Non c'è lavoro, non c'è futuro e allora si cullano della situazione e non si impegnano a fare nulla con determinazione.
Mio figlio, così come altri ragazzi, ha deciso di non volere più andare a scuola, all'inizio ho sofferto di questa sua decisione ma poi ho pensato che forzarlo sarebbe inutile, inoltre non renderebbe e farebbe le cose tanto per farmi contenta, come lui dice di aver fatto fino ad adesso. Quindi ci ho messo una pietra sopra. 
Gli ho chiesto diverse volte cosa vorrebbe fare, ma non lo sa... la sua grande passione era giocare a calcio ma è impossibile viverci se non diventi qualcuno.
A casa, ovviamente, non gli manca nulla ma vorrei che avesse dei desideri, degli obiettivi e non so proprio come fare.
Vorrei in qualche modo stimolarlo ma a fare cosa?  Non ha voglia di fare sacrifici, non è motivato, dice che tanto non c'è lavoro.
E' andato col padre all'estero ma appena arrivato voleva già tornare, lui è molto legato alle sue cose ,ai suoi amici.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Scusami se la tua intestazione non è provocatoria, ma racconti una reale preoccupazione.
Ma credi davvero che si tratti di un problema storico?


----------



## Piperita (3 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusami se la tua intestazione non è provocatoria, ma racconti una reale preoccupazione.
> Ma credi davvero che si tratti di un problema storico?


E' possibile.

Non è l'unico che si trova in questo limbo, anche alcuni suoi amici.

Non so se è si tratta di un problema storico, volevo parlarne con voi, in particolare con chi ha figli adolescenti


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> E' possibile.
> 
> Non è l'unico che si trova in questo limbo, anche alcuni suoi amici.
> 
> Non so se è si tratta di un problema storico, volevo parlarne con voi, in particolare con chi ha figli adolescenti


Dipende cosa intendi per adolescente. Mio figlio, nella fase provocatoria, diceva che avrebbe voluto aprire una yogurteria :rotfl:
Tra l'altro non sarebbe stata neanche un'idea del tutto sciocca.
La fase adolescenziale di disorientamento e di paura del futuro l'hanno avuta tutti. Anche Giulio Cesare si sentiva un fallito perché non aveva uguagliato Alessandro Magno.
La funzione dei genitori non è quella di aumentarla chiedendo a chi non sa ancora nulla del mondo del lavoro cosa vuole fare, ma di rassicurare che con le sue capacità farà senz'altro qualcosa di interessante, bello e utile.


----------



## Piperita (3 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende cosa intendi per adolescente. Mio figlio, nella fase provocatoria, diceva che avrebbe voluto aprire una yogurteria :rotfl:
> Tra l'altro non sarebbe stata neanche un'idea del tutto sciocca.
> La fase adolescenziale di disorientamento e di paura del futuro l'hanno avuta tutti. Anche Giulio Cesare si sentiva un fallito perché non aveva uguagliato Alessandro Magno.
> La funzione dei genitori non è quella di aumentarla chiedendo a chi non sa ancora nulla del mondo del lavoro cosa vuole fare, ma di rassicurare che con le sue capacità farà senz'altro qualcosa di interessante, bello e utile.


Sì, ma se ha deciso di non studiare deve pur fare qualcosa, non può stare tutto il giorno a letto


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì, ma se ha deciso di non studiare deve pur fare qualcosa, non può stare tutto il giorno a letto


Si chiama depressione.


----------



## Piperita (3 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si chiama depressione.


Credo che si annoi
Quando lo chiamano gli amici è sempre pronto per uscire.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse solo mio figlio senza aspettative e progetti per il futuro, in realtà vedo che è l'intera generazione.
> Non so se è tipico delle zone del sud o se è una situazione dilagante ma mi rendo conto che i ragazzi di oggi vivono senza vivere.
> Non c'è lavoro, non c'è futuro e allora si cullano della situazione e non si impegnano a fare nulla con determinazione.
> Mio figlio, così come altri ragazzi, ha deciso di non volere più andare a scuola, all'inizio ho sofferto di questa sua decisione ma poi ho pensato che forzarlo sarebbe inutile, inoltre non renderebbe e farebbe le cose tanto per farmi contenta, come lui dice di aver fatto fino ad adesso. Quindi ci ho messo una pietra sopra.
> ...


A parte il calcio non ha nessun altra passione e/o attitudine ? 
Quanti anni ha tuo figlio ?


----------



## Piperita (3 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A parte il calcio non ha nessun altra passione e/o attitudine ?
> Quanti anni ha tuo figlio ?


Ha 20 anni, dovrebbe iniziare a capire cosa vuole dalla vita
Passioni? Ci deve pensare:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ha 20 anni, dovrebbe iniziare a capire cosa vuole dalla vita
> Passioni? Ci deve pensare:unhappy:


Nel frattempo che ci pensa chiedigli se vuole fare un po' di volontariato


----------



## Piperita (3 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel frattempo che ci pensa chiedigli se vuole fare un po' di volontariato


Adesso è in viaggio, glielo chiederò quando rientrerà


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Adesso è in viaggio, glielo chiederò quando rientrerà


Anche l'animatore in villaggi turistici può esser divertente


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Credo che si annoi
> Quando lo chiamano gli amici è sempre pronto per uscire.


È una prova in più che è depresso e non crede in sé stesso.
Del resto non è che i genitori lo aiutino.


----------



## Piperita (3 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una prova in più che è depresso e non crede in sé stesso.
> Del resto non è che i genitori lo aiutino.


mah...conoscere un tipo di depressione che io non conosco e io l'ho avuta.
In modo dovremmo aiutarlo, dimmi


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> mah...conoscere un tipo di depressione che io non conosco e io l'ho avuta.
> In modo dovremmo aiutarlo, dimmi


Io lo tratterei da adulto coinvolgendolo nelle problematiche economiche della famiglia e facendo in modo che non abbia tutto sia come soldi e oggetti sia come servizi.
Essere responsabilizzati dà senso di competenza e fiducia in se stessi.


----------



## Piperita (3 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io lo tratterei da adulto coinvolgendolo nelle problematiche economiche della famiglia e facendo in modo che non abbia tutto sia come soldi e oggetti sia come servizi.
> Essere responsabilizzati dà senso di competenza e fiducia in se stessi.


Li ho sempre coinvolti e devo dire che non sono ragazzi che chiedono molto. Mia madre mi ha sempre rimproverata perché li coinvolgevo troppo e magari anche se desideravano qualcosa non me lo dicevano per non farmelo pesare.
In realtà molti mi dicono che sono sono dei bravi ragazzi, responsabili.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Li ho sempre coinvolti e devo dire che non sono ragazzi che chiedono molto. Mia madre mi ha sempre rimproverata perché li coinvolgevo troppo e magari anche se desideravano qualcosa non me lo dicevano per non farmelo pesare.
> In realtà molti mi dicono che sono sono dei bravi ragazzi, responsabili.


Sei tu che lo hai descritto come uno sdraiato senza voglia di studiare né di lavorare che ha tutto quello che vuole e che si rianima solo con gli amici.
Comunque temo che io abbia detto responsabilizzare e tu abbia capito fare carico.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

http://m.feltrinellieditore.it/opera/opera/gli-sdraiati/


----------



## Carola (3 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://m.feltrinellieditore.it/opera/opera/gli-sdraiati/


L.ho regalato a mio marito anni fa che non lo lesse mai 
L ho letto io


----------



## Piperita (3 Dicembre 2016)

Dico la verità. Si annoia, spesso dorme . 
Quando ho scritto ha tutto intendevo dire che ha quello che gli serve non il superfluo.
Dice che prenderà una decisione a breve, vedremo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Dico la verità. Si annoia, spesso dorme .
> Quando ho scritto ha tutto intendevo dire che ha quello che gli serve non il superfluo.
> Dice che prenderà una decisione a breve, vedremo


Il necessario gli adulti se lo guadagnano.


----------



## Piperita (3 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il necessario gli adulti se lo guadagnano.


Gli ho dato un anno di tempo per decidere cosa vuole fare. Ora non permetterò che ricominci come prima, su questo sono decisa


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Gli ho dato un anno di tempo per decidere cosa vuole fare. Ora non permetterò che ricominci come prima, su questo sono decisa


Niente. Non ce la fai a uscire dal tuo ruolo 
:giudice:


----------



## Piperita (3 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Niente. Non ce la fai a uscire dal tuo ruolo
> :giudice:


Forse non so fare altro.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Forse non so fare altro.


Ti piace?
Ti sembra che funzioni?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> Gli ho dato un anno di tempo per decidere cosa vuole fare. Ora non permetterò che ricominci come prima, su questo sono decisa


Pip  .. Ci sono mestieri che sono richiesti come il pane in guerra, ma molti non vogliono farli, idraulici, fabbri, antennisti, caldaisti, tecnici di vario tipo, tappezzieri, le richieste ci sono, e direttamente  dal mercato, ma bisogna formarsi, e con passione, ci vuole un po di tempo e pratica.

E anche l idea di mettersi in proprio

Te ne potrei citare a decine di attività artigiane dove c'è richiesta, parlo x le mie parti, non so li da te

Se chiamo ora il mio idraulico per una perdita dal lavandino, mi dice che lo richiami giovedì prossimo perché prima non se ne parla.


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pip  .. Ci sono mestieri che sono richiesti come il pane in guerra, ma molti non vogliono farli, idraulici, fabbri, antennisti, caldaisti, tecnici di vario tipo, tappezzieri, le richieste ci sono, e direttamente  dal mercato, ma bisogna formarsi, e con passione, ci vuole un po di tempo e pratica.
> 
> E anche l idea di mettersi in proprio
> 
> ...


Anche dalle mie parti e penso in tutta Italia siano richiestissimi e ben pagati.
Certo ci vuole una buona formazione, perché se fanno danni nessuno li richiama e addio clientela.
O si studia o si lavora, tutti devono impegnarsi in qualcosa.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Anche dalle mie parti e penso in tutta Italia siano richiestissimi e ben pagati.
> Certo ci vuole una buona formazione, perché se fanno danni nessuno li richiama e addio clientela.
> O si studia o si lavora, tutti devono impegnarsi in qualcosa.


S sii,assolutamente
Un anno di riflessione è azzardo puro

Se gira male, temo si possa prenotare direttamente gia da oggi lo psyco fra 6/8 mesi


----------



## Piperita (4 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti piace?
> Ti sembra che funzioni?


Che significa mi piace?


----------



## Piperita (4 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pip  .. Ci sono mestieri che sono richiesti come il pane in guerra, ma molti non vogliono farli, idraulici, fabbri, antennisti, caldaisti, tecnici di vario tipo, tappezzieri, le richieste ci sono, e direttamente  dal mercato, ma bisogna formarsi, e con passione, ci vuole un po di tempo e pratica.
> 
> E anche l idea di mettersi in proprio
> 
> ...


Dici bene, ci vuole passione. Ha provato a fare qualcosina ma non gli è piaciuto. Dice che deve provare per capire cosa gli piace...vedremo


----------



## Piperita (4 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> S sii,assolutamente
> Un anno di riflessione è azzardo puro
> 
> Se gira male, temo si possa prenotare direttamente gia da oggi lo psyco fra 6/8 mesi


Azzardo puro?
Avete figli della stessa età ? Cosa fareste al mio posto?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Che significa mi piace?


Ti piace il ruolo di giudice dei membri della famiglia?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Azzardo puro?
> Avete figli della stessa età ? Cosa fareste al mio posto?


Li ho avuti. Una ha deciso di lavorare mentre studiava e si è laureata un anno in anticipo. L'altro quando è stato bocciato è stato incoraggiato a continuare e fa il lavoro che sognava.


----------



## Leda (4 Dicembre 2016)

Io non escludo che ci sia una percezione differente delle possibilità tra chi vive a Milano o al nord e chi vive in Sicilia o in altre regioni in cui la mancanza di lavoro è cronica, senza contare che equiparare individui diversi con personalità molto distanti tra loro solo perché hanno la stessa età mi pare una forzatura. Penso che un ragazzo o una ragazza intraprendente non si scoraggi facilmente anche in ambienti difficili, mentre può lasciarsi travolgere, anche per imitazione dei comportamenti dei coetanei, se la tendenza a 'sdraiarsi' è diffusa, intorno a lui/lei.
Non so quanto serva fare leva sul senso di colpa o di responsabilità, anzi, a naso direi che è pure controproducente.
Quello che servirebbe di più sarebbe trasmettere un atteggiamento fiducioso verso il futuro e le tante possibilità che ci sono o che si possono costruire, ma la positività non ce la si inventa dall'oggi al domani. Forse @_Piperita_ puoi cercare di partire da te


----------



## Piperita (4 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Li ho avuti. Una ha deciso di lavorare mentre studiava e si è laureata un anno in anticipo. L'altro quando è stato bocciato è stato incoraggiato a continuare e fa il lavoro che sognava.


Ok
Ma aveva un sogno...il problema è che lui non ne ha...


----------



## Piperita (4 Dicembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Io non escludo che ci sia una percezione differente delle possibilità tra chi vive a Milano o al nord e chi vive in Sicilia o in altre regioni in cui la mancanza di lavoro è cronica, senza contare che equiparare individui diversi con personalità molto distanti tra loro solo perché hanno la stessa età mi pare una forzatura. Penso che un ragazzo o una ragazza intraprendente non si scoraggi facilmente anche in ambienti difficili, mentre può lasciarsi travolgere, anche per imitazione dei comportamenti dei coetanei, se la tendenza a 'sdraiarsi' è diffusa, intorno a lui/lei.
> Non so quanto serva fare leva sul senso di colpa o di responsabilità, anzi, a naso direi che è pure controproducente.
> Quello che servirebbe di più sarebbe trasmettere un atteggiamento fiducioso verso il futuro e le tante possibilità che ci sono o che si possono costruire, ma la positività non ce la si inventa dall'oggi al domani. Forse @_Piperita_ puoi cercare di partire da te


Ci provo
Ho provato ad incoraggiarlo ad andare col padre per provare a lavorare ma non si è adattato, troppo pesante, troppi sacrifici, troppo solo, troppo freddo...troppo tutto.


----------



## Piperita (4 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti piace il ruolo di giudice dei membri della famiglia?


Provo a parlarci con calma e serenità, provo ad essere comprensiva, ma credo sia un pò il suo carattere.
Gli altri due sono determinati e sanno cosa vogliono dalla vita e guarda caso hanno gli stessi genitori


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Provo a parlarci con calma e serenità, provo ad essere comprensiva, ma credo sia un pò il suo carattere.
> Gli altri due sono determinati e sanno cosa vogliono dalla vita e guarda caso hanno gli stessi genitori


Ogni figlio è diverso.
A volte cercano genitori virtuali fuori dalla famiglia che non abbiano aspettative e non facciano pesare delusioni. Purtroppo succede che non ne trovino.


----------



## Piperita (4 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni figlio è diverso.
> A volte cercano genitori virtuali fuori dalla famiglia che non abbiano aspettative e non facciano pesare delusioni. Purtroppo succede che non ne trovino.


Non ho chissà quali aspettative, vorrei solo che fosse felice e facesse qualcosa che gli piace


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non ho chissà quali aspettative, vorrei solo che fosse felice e facesse qualcosa che gli piace


A volte sottovalutiamo l'importanza che abbiamo per i figli e quanto percepiscano le nostre insoddisfazioni.


----------



## Piperita (4 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte sottovalutiamo l'importanza che abbiamo per i figli e quanto percepiscano le nostre insoddisfazioni.


Sai una cosa?
Una mia amica mi dice sempre che ho un debole per questo figlio, io credo che non sia vero, ma lo amo secondo i suoi bisogni, lui è sempre stato più irrequieto ma anche più debole e davvero voglio che sia felice.
Mi sembra che si arrenda troppo facilmente , provo ad incoraggiarlo ma niente


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Gli ho dato un anno di tempo per decidere cosa vuole fare. Ora non permetterò che ricominci come prima, su questo sono decisa



Non sono nessuno per giudicare chicchessia però intanto quello che accusa tuo figlio non mi pare uno spettro depressivo  ma piuttosto una forma di paraculismo globale con punte di fancazzismo acute 

Un anno di tempo per decidere cosa gli piacerebbe fare? E se dovesse decidere che ama guidare gli aerei o dipingere paesaggi ad olio? E nel frattempo, cioè per un anno, dorme ed esce con gli amici? Perdonami la franchezza ma credo che dietro l'indolenza, la superficialità e la viziataggine  dei ragazzi ci siano responsabilità esclusivamente degli educatori: famiglia, insegnanti e la società tutta che ormai sembra pilotare le nuove generazioni verso il nulla cosmico.

A vent'anni è inaccettabile, per me eh, concedere così tanto tempo per decidere che strada prendere. Nel caso per l'intanto si fa qualcosa, tipo un lavoretto qualsiasi (sticaxxi se non piace), e mentre ci si guadagna la pagnotta ci si fa camminare la testa, che con i muscoli in movimento rende anche meglio, verso prospettive migliori. E' nel fare che si capisce cosa piace e cosa non piace, che si vuole migliorare, che si vuole crescere, che si vuole qualcosa di più etc. Da fermi si può solo dormire.

Comunque conosco diverse situazioni come la tua, sia ragazzi che ragazze dai 18 ai 30/35 anni che fanno i turisti della vita, tanto il necessario non devono guadagnarseo e il di più neanche perchè in qualche modo lo ottengono comunque senza troppa fatica. Perchè NOI adulti li trattiamo spesso da incapaci e loro come tali si pongono (comodo comodo). 

E' tanto difficile costringerli a scegliere fra studio e lavoro? L'anno sabbatico davvero mi sembra una spinta verso il nulla.


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non ho chissà quali aspettative, vorrei solo che fosse felice e* facesse qualcosa che gli piace*



Secondo me è questo l'inghippo nel quale lo infili. Se non sa cosa gli piace non è detto che debba guardare il soffitto per anni aspettando l'ispirazione. Intanto si fa quello che c'è, poi si vedrà. Andando vedendo.


----------



## Piperita (4 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non sono nessuno per giudicare chicchessia però intanto quello che accusa tuo figlio non mi pare uno spettro depressivo  ma piuttosto una forma di paraculismo globale con punte di fancazzismo acute
> 
> Un anno di tempo per decidere cosa gli piacerebbe fare? E se dovesse decidere che ama guidare gli aerei o dipingere paesaggi ad olio? E nel frattempo, cioè per un anno, dorme ed esce con gli amici? Perdonami la franchezza ma credo che dietro l'indolenza, la superficialità e la viziataggine  dei ragazzi ci siano responsabilità esclusivamente degli educatori: famiglia, insegnanti e la società tutta che ormai sembra pilotare le nuove generazioni verso il nulla cosmico.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo
Solo che con questi ragazzi di oggi non sai mai come porti. Se sei dura vanno in crisi, se sei debole ne approfittano...
Ho provato a spronarlo mandandolo dal padre ma non si adatta.
Pur di tornare mi ha promesso mari e monti...staremo a vedere


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo
> Solo che con questi ragazzi di oggi non sai mai come porti. Se sei dura vanno in crisi, se sei debole ne approfittano...
> Ho provato a spronarlo mandandolo dal padre ma non si adatta.
> Pur di tornare mi ha promesso mari e monti...staremo a vedere


Quindi fino ad ora era dal padre per vivere una realtà lavorativa con lui ? 
Se ti ha promesso mari e monti, accertati che almeno poi produca colline e fiumi  
se riparte con il lamentarsi che non sa cosa fare, invitalo a rivolgersi alle agenzie interinali, se da voi è attivo l'iter previsto da garanzia giovani indirizzalo li quanto meno  potrà fare uno stage che gli farà toccar con mano cosa significa formarsi per un lavoro e lavorare per la formazione ricevuta 
l'importante è tirare fuori una certa grinta e voglia di esplorare sapendo  bene che non tutti i tentativi vanno bene da subito  che si possono provare più lavori e magari da lì si trova la strada giusta 
io parte dal presupposto che ognuno di noi è destinato a partecipare alla vita lavorativa, la difficoltà sta proprio agli inizi nel non lasciarsi abbattere e nel cercare di mordere la vita più che esser morsi 

l'indolenza è un rischio reale se la percepisci in tuo figlio cerca di interrompere questo loop


----------



## Piperita (4 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi fino ad ora era dal padre per vivere una realtà lavorativa con lui ?
> Se ti ha promesso mari e monti, accertati che almeno poi produca colline e fiumi
> se riparte con il lamentarsi che non sa cosa fare, invitalo a rivolgersi alle agenzie interinali, se da voi è attivo l'iter previsto da garanzia giovani indirizzalo li quanto meno  potrà fare uno stage che gli farà toccar con mano cosa significa formarsi per un lavoro e lavorare per la formazione ricevuta
> l'importante è tirare fuori una certa grinta e voglia di esplorare sapendo  bene che non tutti i tentativi vanno bene da subito  che si possono provare più lavori e magari da lì si trova la strada giusta
> ...


Ha provato a lavorare ma solo per 3 settimane e non ha resistito...appena torna vi saprò dire...


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non sono nessuno per giudicare chicchessia però intanto quello che accusa tuo figlio non mi pare uno spettro depressivo  ma piuttosto una forma di paraculismo globale con punte di fancazzismo acute
> 
> Un anno di tempo per decidere cosa gli piacerebbe fare? E se dovesse decidere che ama guidare gli aerei o dipingere paesaggi ad olio? E nel frattempo, cioè per un anno, dorme ed esce con gli amici? Perdonami la franchezza ma credo che dietro l'indolenza, la superficialità e la viziataggine  dei ragazzi ci siano responsabilità esclusivamente degli educatori: famiglia, insegnanti e la società tutta che ormai sembra pilotare le nuove generazioni verso il nulla cosmico.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto. Io ne conosco uno che a 42 anni suonati va ancora all'università. Il problema sono i genitori.

Secondo me tutti i genitori primariamente dovrebbero porsi in questa condizione: Chiedersi cosa farebbero i loro pupilli se improvvisamente venissero a mancare, e sentire questa condizione come un problema da risolvere, non il dì di san mai, da risolvere prima possibile.


----------



## Piperita (4 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto tutto. Io ne conosco uno che a 42 anni suonati va ancora all'università. Il problema sono i genitori.
> 
> Secondo me tutti i genitori primariamente dovrebbero porsi in questa condizione: Chiedersi cosa farebbero i loro pupilli se improvvisamente venissero a mancare, e sentire questa condizione come un problema da risolvere, non il dì di san mai, da risolvere prima possibile.


La colpa è sempre dei genitori..più che dare il buon esempio cosa può fare un genitore? Cambiare la testa ai figli?

Nessuno ha figli di questa età?


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> La colpa è sempre dei genitori..più che dare il buon esempio cosa può fare un genitore? Cambiare la testa ai figli?
> 
> Nessuno ha figli di questa età?


Io. Uno lavora da un anno e una va all'università.
Non ho detto che la colpa è sempre dei genitori, ho detto che i genitori a volte sono un problema.

Perchè mai i figli dovrebbero uscire da una condizione di comodo se nemmeno i genitori ne sono convinti? E guarda che i figli capiscono benissimo se i genitori sono indecisi o meno.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto tutto. Io ne conosco uno che a 42 anni suonati va ancora all'università. Il problema sono i genitori.
> 
> Secondo me tutti i genitori primariamente dovrebbero porsi in questa condizione: Chiedersi cosa farebbero i loro pupilli se improvvisamente venissero a mancare, e sentire questa condizione come un problema da risolvere, non il dì di san mai, da risolvere prima possibile.


E' "leggermente" fuori corso :rotfl:


----------



## Piperita (4 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io. Uno lavora da un anno e una va all'università.
> Non ho detto che la colpa è sempre dei genitori, ho detto che i genitori a volte sono un problema.
> 
> Perchè mai i figli dovrebbero uscire da una condizione di comodo se nemmeno i genitori ne sono convinti? E guarda che i figli capiscono benissimo se i genitori sono indecisi o meno.


Non è che sono indecisa...non so cosa consigliargli perché non c'è molta scelta
Ai tuoi figli hai dato dei consigli o sapevano già cosa volevano?


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto tutto. Io ne conosco uno che a 42 anni suonati va ancora all'università. Il problema sono i genitori.
> 
> Secondo me tutti i genitori primariamente dovrebbero porsi in questa condizione: Chiedersi cosa farebbero i loro pupilli se improvvisamente venissero a mancare, e sentire questa condizione come un problema da risolvere, non il dì di san mai, da risolvere prima possibile.


Mia cuginetta di 30 anni: a 18 anni si iscrive ad una delle università della regione e dopo neanche una settimana di frequenza lascia tutto per provare ad entrare in una università inglese. Si trasferisce, fa la cameriera, si mantiene a metà, impara un po' la lingua ma non conclude nulla di fatto. Torna in Italia, se ne va al nord e cambia totalmente indirizzo; bivacca 3/4 anni dando neanche un esame all'anno e poi torna a casa in lacrime perchè il suo sogno rimane l'Inghilterra. Bivacca un altro anno tra letto e divano, ridecide di tornare al nord, passa un altro anno in una bolla di nulla, torna di nuovo a casa ribadendo il sogno. La mamma, esasperata, dopo 10 di nulla, si attiva. Contatta un amico che ha una scuola d'inglese qui e tramite lui la ragazza ha la possibilità non solo di frequentare una costosissima università, ma anche di fare uno stage come giornalista in un quotidiano londinese. Bene, festa grande! Na na... La pupa ora piange perchè quellallà non è l'università del sogno, ma una che non le garba al 100%. Dunque? La striscia di mattonelle tra letto e poltrona è destinata a consumarsi ulteriormente . La mamma è disperata; ha provato a tagliarle tutto ma lei pare accontentarsi di sopravvivere, avere cibo, abiti e telefono. L'ha mandata anche fuori di casa ma il papino, giustamente, l'ha accolta a braccia e portafogli aperto e la storia continua. Fino a quando? Bhò 





spleen ha detto:


> Io. Uno lavora da un anno e una va all'università.
> Non ho detto che la colpa è sempre dei genitori, ho detto che i genitori a volte sono un problema.
> 
> *Perchè mai i figli dovrebbero uscire da una condizione di comodo se nemmeno i genitori ne sono convinti? E guarda che i figli capiscono benissimo se i genitori sono indecisi o meno*.


Perfettissimo. Io non so se mio papà ai tempi fosse deciso veramente o in cuor suo recitasse una parte, ma il messaggio che mi arrivava forte e chiaro era che se non andassi bene a scuola e se i soldi dell'università non fossero ben spesi, c'erano diverse fabbrichette della zona che avrebbero gradito il mio contributo. Io sentivo che quello sarebbe stato il mio destino sul serio, ma volevo altro e me lo sono preso. 

Mi permetto una considerazione generale. A me adesso fa tanta rabbia vedere ragazzi senza grosse capacità nè voglia di studiare superparaculati da genitori professionisti che li mandano a studiare all'estero perchè in Italia col piffero che superano i test d'ingresso, pagando mensilmente quello che un operaio guadagna in sei mesi di lavoro per 5/6 anni, per tornare belli freschi, col camice incorporato ad affiancare il papino nello studio dentistico et similia e una vita bella che spianata davanti. Senza nessun cavolo di merito, solo la fortuna di essere nati nella famiglia giusta. Chi non ha bonus di nascita purtroppo deve faticare parecchio di più, altro che galleggiare nel tempo che se ne va aspettando l'ispirazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

*l*


Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mia cuginetta di 30 anni: a 18 anni si iscrive ad una delle università della regione e dopo neanche una settimana di frequenza lascia tutto per provare ad entrare in una università inglese. Si trasferisce, fa la cameriera, si mantiene a metà, impara un po' la lingua ma non conclude nulla di fatto. Torna in Italia, se ne va al nord e cambia totalmente indirizzo; bivacca 3/4 anni dando neanche un esame all'anno e poi torna a casa in lacrime perchè il suo sogno rimane l'Inghilterra. Bivacca un altro anno tra letto e divano, ridecide di tornare al nord, passa un altro anno in una bolla di nulla, torna di nuovo a casa ribadendo il sogno. La mamma, esasperata, dopo 10 di nulla, si attiva. Contatta un amico che ha una scuola d'inglese qui e tramite lui la ragazza ha la possibilità non solo di frequentare una costosissima università, ma anche di fare uno stage come giornalista in un quotidiano londinese. Bene, festa grande! Na na... La pupa ora piange perchè quellallà non è l'università del sogno, ma una che non le garba al 100%. Dunque? La striscia di mattonelle tra letto e poltrona è destinata a consumarsi ulteriormente . La mamma è disperata; ha provato a tagliarle tutto ma lei pare accontentarsi di sopravvivere, avere cibo, abiti e telefono. L'ha mandata anche fuori di casa ma il papino, giustamente, l'ha accolta a braccia e portafogli aperto e la storia continua. Fino a quando? Bhò
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto !!!!!!
le vicissitudini della cugina indecisa ed insofferente mi han fatto ridere


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *l*
> Quoto tutto !!!!!!
> le vicissitudini della cugina indecisa ed insofferente mi han fatto ridere


L'ho molto sintetizzata. Nel mezzo ci sono stati altri viaggi della speranza in terra inglese con tanto di ritorni in Italia anche solo per rinfrescare il taglio di capelli e la ceretta :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> L'ho molto sintetizzata. Nel mezzo ci sono stati altri viaggi della speranza in terra inglese con tanto di ritorni in Italia anche solo per rinfrescare il taglio di capelli e la ceretta :rotfl:


Leggendoti ho pensato allo stile litizzetto :rotfl: tagliente ed efficace


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Leggendoti ho pensato allo stile litizzetto :rotfl: tagliente ed efficace



Tu sei sempre troppo buona con me :inlove:


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non è che sono indecisa...non so cosa consigliargli perché non c'è molta scelta
> Ai tuoi figli hai dato dei consigli o sapevano già cosa volevano?


I miei figli hanno fatto più o meno quello che hanno scelto, perchè il punto, vedi, non è capire cosa si vuole, è operare delle scelte. Ho dato consigli e finanziato opportunità, certo, ma sono stati loro alla fine a decidere, sempre. Comunque con loro mi sono adoperato sempre perchè risultasse chiaro che il posto "perfetto" non esiste e che già poter fare qualcosa di "digeribile" è una cosa positiva. Realizzarsi e realizzare i propri sogni non parte da un periodo sabbatico, parte dall' impegno quotidiano e graduale.
Nella vita si puo anche cambiare opinioni ed indirizzo, col tempo anche cercare di meglio, ma nel frattempo si fa qualcosa, sempre. Su questo sono stato inflessibile, nel senso che senza mai dirlo lo ho sempre fatto intuire tra le righe.
Devo anche ammettere che sono in una zona fortunata da quel punto di vista e il lavoro non manca, soprattutto per chi ha competenze di carattere tecnico o specialistico.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Tu sei sempre troppo buona con me :inlove:


Questione di feeling ( cit mina ) :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

A sei anni, come a 16 o 26 i figli sono spesso un sintomo dei genitori.
Un tempo si rideva del "figlio unico" che non riusciva ad abbandonare la mamma, ma adesso quasi tutti sono in condizioni simili, guidati a non abbandonare il tetto.


----------



## Piperita (5 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mia cuginetta di 30 anni: a 18 anni si iscrive ad una delle università della regione e dopo neanche una settimana di frequenza lascia tutto per provare ad entrare in una università inglese. Si trasferisce, fa la cameriera, si mantiene a metà, impara un po' la lingua ma non conclude nulla di fatto. Torna in Italia, se ne va al nord e cambia totalmente indirizzo; bivacca 3/4 anni dando neanche un esame all'anno e poi torna a casa in lacrime perchè il suo sogno rimane l'Inghilterra. Bivacca un altro anno tra letto e divano, ridecide di tornare al nord, passa un altro anno in una bolla di nulla, torna di nuovo a casa ribadendo il sogno. La mamma, esasperata, dopo 10 di nulla, si attiva. Contatta un amico che ha una scuola d'inglese qui e tramite lui la ragazza ha la possibilità non solo di frequentare una costosissima università, ma anche di fare uno stage come giornalista in un quotidiano londinese. Bene, festa grande! Na na... La pupa ora piange perchè quellallà non è l'università del sogno, ma una che non le garba al 100%. Dunque? La striscia di mattonelle tra letto e poltrona è destinata a consumarsi ulteriormente . La mamma è disperata; ha provato a tagliarle tutto ma lei pare accontentarsi di sopravvivere, avere cibo, abiti e telefono. L'ha mandata anche fuori di casa ma il papino, giustamente, l'ha accolta a braccia e portafogli aperto e la storia continua. Fino a quando? Bhò
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'accordo in tutto
Non ho insistito perché andasse all'università , sarebbero stati soldi persi, inoltre non ho intenzione di svenarmi per chi non ha interesse a studiare.
Il discorso delle fabbriche qua non possiamo farlo. Molti ragazzi, purtroppo, non essendoci lavoro, iniziano a spacciare, l'unica cosa che riescono a trovare.
Sono abbastanza severa, ma davvero non so cosa potrebbe fare


----------



## Piperita (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> I miei figli hanno fatto più o meno quello che hanno scelto, perchè il punto, vedi, non è capire cosa si vuole, è operare delle scelte. Ho dato consigli e finanziato opportunità, certo, ma sono stati loro alla fine a decidere, sempre. Comunque con loro mi sono adoperato sempre perchè risultasse chiaro che il posto "perfetto" non esiste e che già poter fare qualcosa di "digeribile" è una cosa positiva. Realizzarsi e realizzare i propri sogni non parte da un periodo sabbatico, parte dall' impegno quotidiano e graduale.
> Nella vita si puo anche cambiare opinioni ed indirizzo, col tempo anche cercare di meglio, ma nel frattempo si fa qualcosa, sempre. Su questo sono stato inflessibile, nel senso che senza mai dirlo lo ho sempre fatto intuire tra le righe.
> Devo anche ammettere che sono in una zona fortunata da quel punto di vista e il lavoro non manca, soprattutto per chi ha competenze di carattere tecnico o specialistico.


Hai detto bene...sapevano già cosa volevano fare e siete in una zona fortunata. Entrambe le condizioni, qua mancano


----------



## Piperita (5 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A sei anni, come a 16 o 26 i figli sono spesso un sintomo dei genitori.
> Un tempo si rideva del "figlio unico" che non riusciva ad abbandonare la mamma, ma adesso quasi tutti sono in condizioni simili, guidati a non abbandonare il tetto.


Ogni figlio è diverso, i genitori c'entrano in parte.
Il fratello è fuori casa da quando aveva meno di 18 anni, ha sempre avuto chiaro in mente cosa volesse fare e segue il suo sogno. Non siamo stati certo noi a dire al primo, seppure fosse per un periodo figlio unico e unico nipote pertanto molto legato alla famiglia e coccolato, di essere così e al secondo di essere colì.  Lui è diverso e basta


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Hai detto bene...sapevano già cosa volevano fare e siete in una zona fortunata. Entrambe le condizioni, qua mancano


No Piperita, erano molto incerti. Ma hanno dovuto decidere.


----------



## Piperita (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No Piperita, erano molto incerti. Ma hanno dovuto decidere.


Anche mio figlio dovrà decidere a breve, non può più tergiversare


----------



## Piperita (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io. Uno lavora da un anno e una va all'università.
> Non ho detto che la colpa è sempre dei genitori, ho detto che i genitori a volte sono un problema.
> 
> Perchè mai i figli dovrebbero uscire da una condizione di comodo se nemmeno i genitori ne sono convinti? E guarda che i figli capiscono benissimo se i genitori sono indecisi o meno.


Non è stato facile decidere di mandare mio figlio all'estero per lavorare, mi spaventa la distanza e il fatto che avrebbe potuto adattarsi e rimanere là per sempre, eppure mi sono fatta forza e l'ho fatto.

Lentamente tutta la mia famiglia si è sgretolata e quando ci penso mi viene l'angoscia, ma non ho mai impedito loro di inseguire i loro sogni, pur soffrendo in silenzio.

Una volta eravamo una famiglia numerosa, adesso sono spesso sola in una grande casa.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non è stato facile decidere di mandare mio figlio all'estero per lavorare, mi spaventa la distanza e il fatto che avrebbe potuto adattarsi e rimanere là per sempre, eppure mi sono fatta forza e l'ho fatto.
> 
> Lentamente tutta la mia famiglia si è sgretolata e quando ci penso mi viene l'angoscia, ma non ho mai impedito loro di inseguire i loro sogni, pur soffrendo in silenzio.
> 
> Una volta eravamo una famiglia numerosa, adesso sono spesso sola in una grande casa.


Rassegnati, i figli sono destinati a farsi una vita loro, come è sacrosanto che sia, non a fare compagnia a noi, non sono "nostri".

Non sarai mica una di quella madri chiocce che vorrebbero tenere i "loro bambini" sotto l'ala anche quando sono grandi e finiscono per devastare loro la vita e spesso anche il matrimonio?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ogni figlio è diverso, i genitori c'entrano in parte.
> Il fratello è fuori casa da quando aveva meno di 18 anni, ha sempre avuto chiaro in mente cosa volesse fare e segue il suo sogno. Non siamo stati certo noi a dire al primo, seppure fosse per un periodo figlio unico e unico nipote pertanto molto legato alla famiglia e coccolato, di essere così e al secondo di essere colì.  Lui è diverso e basta


Era il primo (non credo unico quando se n'è andato) e non l'ultimo con il padre lontano.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non è stato facile decidere di mandare mio figlio all'estero per lavorare, mi spaventa la distanza e il fatto che avrebbe potuto adattarsi e rimanere là per sempre, eppure mi sono fatta forza e l'ho fatto.
> 
> Lentamente tutta la mia famiglia si è sgretolata e quando ci penso mi viene l'angoscia, ma non ho mai impedito loro di inseguire i loro sogni, pur soffrendo in silenzio.
> 
> Una volta eravamo una famiglia numerosa, adesso sono spesso *sola* in una grande casa.


CVD
Trasferisciti al nord e avrai una piccola casa.


----------



## Piperita (5 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Rassegnati, i figli sono destinati a farsi una vita loro, come è sacrosanto che sia, non a fare compagnia a noi, non sono "nostri".
> 
> Non sarai mica una di quella madri chiocce che vorrebbero tenere i "loro bambini" sotto l'ala anche quando sono grandi e finiscono per devastare loro la vita e spesso anche il matrimonio?


Non hai letto che ho scritto che il fratello è fuori da anni?
Ho la tendenza ad essere chioccia ma mi controllo


----------



## Piperita (5 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> CVD
> Trasferisciti al nord e avrai una piccola casa.


Perché dovrei andare al nord? A fare che?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Perché dovrei andare al nord? A fare che?


È una battuta. Ho una collega, arrivata da sud, che si lamenta dei prezzi e dà a tutte delle sfigate perché non hanno 160mq come lei a casa sua.
Allora me l'hai ricordata. Ti lamenti di restare in una casa enorme da sola perché gli altri lavorano altrove perché lì lavoro non ce n'è. 
E poi ti stupisce che il più piccolo non ce la faccia ad andarsene.


----------



## Piperita (5 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una battuta. Ho una collega, arrivata da sud, che si lamenta dei prezzi e dà a tutte delle sfigate perché non hanno 160mq come lei a casa sua.
> Allora me l'hai ricordata. Ti lamenti di restare in una casa enorme da sola perché gli altri lavorano altrove perché lì lavoro non ce n'è.
> E poi ti stupisce che il più piccolo non ce la faccia ad andarsene.


Ho solo voluto sottolineare il fatto che sento sola...della casa non mi frega nulla, grande o piccola mi sentirei sola lo stesso


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ho solo voluto sottolineare il fatto che sento sola...della casa non mi frega nulla, grande o piccola mi sentirei sola lo stesso


Io credo che la cosa importante sia sapere che i figli, ovunque siano, stiano bene e stiano facendo quello che più piace a loro. 
Probabilmente il fatto che tuo figlio non se ne sia andato dal padre  convintissimo della scelta può aver fatto nascere in te una nostalgia forte


----------



## Piperita (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io credo che la cosa importante sia sapere che i figli, ovunque siano, stiano bene e stiano facendo quello che più piace a loro.
> Probabilmente il fatto che tuo figlio non se ne sia andato dal padre  convintissimo della scelta può aver fatto nascere in te una nostalgia forte


Magari!
Non era convinto per nulla, già prima di partire mi aveva detto che il Natale non lo trascorreva là


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Magari!
> Non era convinto per nulla, già prima di partire mi aveva detto che il Natale non lo trascorreva là


Vedi, inconsciamente certe affermazioni lasciano il segno


----------



## Piperita (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi, inconsciamente certe affermazioni lasciano il segno


Sarà...a me sembra invece che lui non voglia staccarsi dai suoi amici


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sarà...a me sembra invece che lui non voglia staccarsi dai suoi amici


Guarda ci sta benissimo, conosco ragazzi/e che pur avendo tanti amici hanno scelto di andare lontano da casa, anche all'estero è già hanno detto a casa che se potranno restare fuori a studiare/lavorare non rientreranno più a vivere stabilmente nelle loro città di origine 
altri si preoccupano pure se trovano un lavoro a tempo determinato a 40 km da casa che già questa cosa li stranisce per dire 
io sarei per incoraggiare le uscite dalla propria casa forse perché la mia esperienza di vita è questa: fuori di casa a 20'anni lavorando in un'altra città


----------

